# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Środki wspomagające odchudzanie

## malaczarna89

Witam. Dzisiaj właśnie mija tydzień od momentu kiedy zaczęłam brać tabletki Actislimfa. Jak na razie waga spada. Co Wy sądzicie o takich środkach wspomagających odchudzanie ? Dużo mówi się o takich tabletkach ale zaryzykowałam i kupiłam i szczerze jestem zadowolona.

----------


## a-net-a

ostatnio rozmawiałam z kumpelką z uczelni o tym... i wtrącił się kolega który mówi, ze takie tabletki dadzą potem efekt jojo..  :Smile: 
czy to prawda ..??

----------


## lala1251

Hej. Ja stosowałam. Mimo tych wszystkich sprzeciwów, których się naczytałam. Poleciła mi ją koleżanka, która stosowała. Jak zobaczyłam efekty to nie mogłam wyjść z podziwu. Sama spróbowałam i teraz i ja wyglądam lepiej  :Smile:  10 kg mniej  :Smile:  Nie ma nad czym się zastanawiać  :Smile:  Świetny preparat. Tabletki zmniejszają łaknienie oraz dzięki dużej zawartości chromu zmniejsza zapotrzebowanie na słodycze i utrzymuje właściwy poziom diety i efektowne rezultaty…

----------


## Twojezdr

Tutaj musisz się liczyć z efektem jo-jo. Każdy kto racjonalnie myśli nie powie,że od samych tabletek schudniesz,bo to nie prawda. Utrata wagi może być chwilowa,a potem znowu nabierasz ze zdwojoną siłą. Dlatego tak ważna jest dieta i dobre suplementy,które uzupełnią nirdobory w postaci witamin,polecam CaliVita- zbiarają rewelacyjne opinie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja teraz jestem na zielonej kawie slimgreen, bardzo fajny preparat i taki w stylu eko, bo to tylko zielona kawa i zielona herbata.

----------


## kinga.slimitin

a-net-a, 
suplementy mogą wspomóc proces odchudzania, ale nie gwarantują utrzymania prawidłowej wagi. Do tego potrzebne jest prawidłowe (czyt. zdrowe) odżywianie oraz trochę ruchu. Stosowanie diet, które przynoszą efektowne rezultaty najczęsciej kończy się ponownym przybraniem na wadze po ich zakończeniu. Tylko trwała zmiana nawyków na zdrowe pomoże uniknąc efektu jojo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

najlepszym "środkiem" na odchudzanie jest wspomaganie naturalne np zabiegi masaży endermologicznych, na pewno to bardziej naturalne od tabletek  :Smile:  ja robie sobie raz na poł roku takie serie w klinice Estivance i nie mam dzuieki temu tez cellulitu i od długiego czasu utrzymuje taka wage jaka chce czyli 58 kg  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja brałam środek wspomagający odchudzanie Slimcea. Schudłam łącznie 8kg bez większego wysiłku. Utrzymywałam tylko zaplanowaną przez siebie dietę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tabletki Slimcea brałam na przełomie 2014/2015. Skończyłam kurację na początku lutego. Do dzisiaj waga nie wraca, ale to głównie za sprawą mojego nastawienia oraz nowej diety. Same tabletki Slimcea pozwoliły mi uwierzyć że da się schudnąć tyle. W ciągu 3 miesięcy schudłam na nich 11kg ! Tak mnie to zmotywowało że sama ustaliłam sobię dietę którą przestrzegam do dziś. Jakby kg wróciły, znowu mam slimcea, ale raczej do tego nie dojdzie  :Smile:

----------


## lenka333

Ja codziennie piję sok z aloesu. Konkretnie ALoe Live Bio. Jest to w 100% naturalny sok z aloesu. Bez żadnych dodatków czy też wspomagaczy tak więc człowiek jest pewny,ze nie szkodzi zdrowiu. Nie polecam tych supermarketowych ponieważ w składzie mają cukier. 
To jaki aloes ma wpływ na nasz organizm każdy wie. A jak nie wie to niech sobie poczyta w sieci ponieważ ja od czasu kiedy zaczęłam pić czuję się znacznie lepiej,zdrowiej i zauważyłam,ze odchudzanie jest o wiele prostsze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

moja dieta nie  była by utrzymana jakby nie suplement slimcea. Bez tego tłumienia głodu który mam po tabletkach zapewne dawno bym zaniechała diety poniewaz jestem łakomczuchem. Cieżko mi samej zrezygnować z różnych smakołyków. Slimcea mi pomogła.

----------


## Firma_Marfarm

Polecam zieloną kawę, której kluczowy składnik, czyli kwas chlorogenowy, spowalnia wchłanianie glukozy w jelicie cienkim, reguluje wytwarzanie hormonów jelitowych GLP-1 i GIP, a także modyfikuje uwalnianie glukozy przez wątrobę. Dzięki temu, w połączeniu z niskokaloryczną dietą, pomoże zachować odpowiednią masę ciała.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Probowała któraś tabletki Slimcea  ? jakieś porównanie działania ?

----------


## Olga555

Ja wspomagałam swoje odchudzanie matą masującą Medivon. Wibracje i ciepło wydzielane przez matę pobudzało skórę, tkanki i krew do pracy, dzięki czemu metabolizm był przyspieszony, czułam się zrelaksowana, zero stresu. Rozluźnione mięśnie po masażu sprzyjały ćwiczeniom, skóra uległa ujędrnieniu, cellulit jest niewidoczny.  Mata odgrywa dla mnie dużą rolę przy odchudzaniu. Polecam tym co chcą zrzucić kilka zbędnych kilogramów.

----------


## Madziakanrina

> Ja wspomagałam swoje odchudzanie matą masującą Medivon. Wibracje i ciepło wydzielane przez matę pobudzało skórę, tkanki i krew do pracy, dzięki czemu metabolizm był przyspieszony, czułam się zrelaksowana, zero stresu. Rozluźnione mięśnie po masażu sprzyjały ćwiczeniom, skóra uległa ujędrnieniu, cellulit jest niewidoczny.  Mata odgrywa dla mnie dużą rolę przy odchudzaniu. Polecam tym co chcą zrzucić kilka zbędnych kilogramów.



Spójrz tylko na swoje słowa. Piszesz jak jakaś wierząca w cudowne urządzenia które nie wiadomo co potrafią i nie wiadomo co mogą pomóc.

----------


## Arameska

Ja wspomagam się therm line fast a do tego ćwiczę godzinę dziennie w domu. Efekt widać było już po pierwszym miesiącu stosowania - z wagi zleciało 3,5 kg. Warto zainwestować bo jest skuteczny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

stosuje Slimcea. Koleżanka mi o nich mówiła i okazało się żę dzieki nim schudła tak bardzo. Ja jestem na 2 tygodniu. Już widzę eefekty  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes28

Tak na dobrą sprawę jedynym środkiem jaki brałam na odchudzanie była zielona kawa w formie tabletek, którą kupowałam przez dwa miesiące w sklepie internetowym Natura dla piękna. Dzięki nim, zbilansowanej diecie i dużej dawce aktywności fizycznej, w ciągu 2 miesięcy schudłam łącznie 8 kilogramów i znacznie lepiej się teraz czuję.

----------


## Małgorzata85

Ja także zdecydowałam się na therm line fast. Zależało mi na suplemencie, który zawiera naturalne składniki. Ten taki jest więc jest zdrowy dla organizmu. Kończę właśnie pierwsze opakowanie. Po 30 dniach waga pokazuje 3kg mniej. Czyli działa  :Smile:  Chciałabym schudnąć jakieś 10 kg więc myślę, że w tym tempie jeszcze 2-2,5 i cel zostanie osiągnięty  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

również biorę Slimcea. Jestem bardzo zadowolona z efektów jakie mi przynosi.

----------


## Kasia1987

Dziewczyny ja użyłam African Mango i po 2 miesiącach schudłam prawie 10 kilo!!! Praktycznie zero wysiłku.

Serdecznie Polecam!!!

----------


## Kasia1987

Dziewczyny ja użyłam African Mango i po 2 miesiącach schudłam prawie 10 kilo!!! Praktycznie zero wysiłku.

Serdecznie Polecam!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja bym do tego dolozyla jeszcze zabiegi u kosmetyczki jak np. exilis lub endermologie. W Medicorze Krakow jest teraz nawet promocja na to  medicor.krakow.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

faktycznie Slimcea jest godna polecania. Brałam 2 miesiące. Dieta to taka zwykła bez gotowych rozwiązań od dietetyka czy z internetu. Udało się zrzucić 8kg co było i jest dla mnie mega rezultatem.

----------


## Apo_Discounter

W działanie tabletek odchudzających wierzą raczej nieliczni. Alternatywą jest koktajl odchudzający Almased, który powstał na bazie białka sojowego, enzymów pszczelego miodu i odtłuszczonego mleka jogurtowego. To składniki odżywcze, które nie tylko przyspieszają metabolizm, ale również utrzymują wysoki poziom energii bez uczucia głodu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zdecydowanie lepszym rozwiązaniem są tabletki Slimcea. Polski bezpieczny produkt. Zanim coś zamówie zawsze dokładnie sprawdzam opinie, skład i doradzam się czy jest to akurat najlepszy z możliwych zakup. Tak było z tabletkami na odchudzanie. Wybrałam slimcea i schudłam bezpiecznie 11kg w ciągu 3 miesięcy stosowania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Stosowałam slimcea kiedy byłam po ciąży i wiadomo że trochę się tego nazbierało. Slimcea jest ok. Pomoże nawet w dużej nadwadze.

----------


## herbaciarka

Ja bym chyba wierzyła naturalnym wspomagaczom  :Wink:  typu zielona herbata, czerwona, woda z cytryną  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo często tego typu rozwiązania są za słabę. Ja bez suplementu Slimcea nei dała bym rady. Jestem zbyt dużym łakomczuchem, nie mogłam utrzymać żadnej diety. Z slimcea mi się udaje.

----------


## Kamil00s

Ja stosuje Therm Line Man i jestem zadowolony z efektów.

----------


## Facio

Therm Line Man potwierdzam-skuteczny i niedrogi.Stosuję już od 5 miesięcy.Niedość,że wspomaga odchudzanie to jeszcze ustabilizował u mnie poziom testosteronu.

----------


## ewcia86

ja uważam że takie środki przynosza skutki tylko jeśli są odpowiednio dobrane. Sama stosowałam diete i naturlane wspomagacze, ktore dobrali dla mnie specjalisci z firmy Naturhouse w Myślenicach. Efekt był na prawdę wart zachodu. Udało mi sie nie tylko zrzucić 10 kg bez wiekszych problemów, ale tez utrzymać wage, a to własnie z tym miałam najwiekszy problem do tej pory.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

byłam po 2 ciążach i myślałam że nigdy nie wróce do starej sylwetki. Pomogła mi slimcea. Schudłam 12kg i odzyskałam starą figurę.

----------


## fadarka

Z pewnością zielona kawa. Nie do picia, w tabletkach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A może po prostu zastosuj sobie jakąś dietę oczyszczającą ? Dzięki której nie tylko oczyscisz swój organizm z toksyn ale również schudniesz trochę  :Wink:   Np. Dietę oczyszczającą sokami .Ja polecam soki Curratio .

----------


## perfekcyjnagosia

ŻADNE LEKI! - Weź zobacz naturlany suplement na bazie jęczmienia - najskuteczniejsza metoda jaka tylko może być. 
wegafarm(kropka)pl. Oblicz swoje BMI, zobacz ile kalorii mają poszczególne produkty itd. 


Właściwie z informacji na ich stronie już schudniesz + suplement i jesteś w domu! 
Suplement to Aktivon Odchudzanie.

----------


## BrioBra

Ja też nie jestem za żadnym lekiem na odchudzanie , zgadzam się ,że zielony jęczmien wspomaga odchudzanie ale wiem to z opinii innych użytkowników. Natomiast ja na sobie wypróbowałam tak jak tu jedna osoba wspomniała sok Curratio,jest to sok na  bazie owoców i warzyw .Ja go stosowałam głównie dlatgo ,zeby mi przyspieszył metabolizm i w efekcie żebym schudła.

----------


## Organicznaaa

Ja generalnie nie wierzę w skuteczność tabletek odchudzających, a tym bardziej w ich naturalny skład. Według mnie jak ktoś chce zrzucić kilka kilogramów to powinien pomyśleć o większej aktywności i odpowiedniej diecie. Przykładowo, ja całkowicie zrezygnowałam z cukru i soli, o fast foodach już nawet nie wspomnę, warzywa i owoce kupuje od rolnika, a mięso w sklepie Kiszeczka - wiadomo, że tam wszystko jest naturalne i nie ma sztucznych ulepszaczy

----------


## marekwisniewski0

Najlepszy efekt jest po ziołach, próbowałaś?

----------


## czamka

ja tam nie wierze w takie specyfiki!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tzn się moja droga specyfiki , ale to co masz konkretnie na myśli ? bo jeżeli tabletki to się zgodzę , moim zdaniem nie ma gorszej rzeczy jak wziąć i łykać tabletki na odchudzanie , Ja akurat tez piłam te soki Curratio , ale moja droga nie każdego na to stać , do tanich one nie należą . Jak znowu będe chciała się oczyścić i schudnąć ,i będę mieć pieniądze to kupie sobie te soki bo są bardzo dobre. Wczesniej stosowałam herbatke z liściem senesu, ale tego tez nie wolno za dlugo stosować

----------


## Amelia22

Według mnie bez diety i sportu nie da się odchudzić. Mozna coś dołączyć na lekkie przyśieszenie metabolizmu, jednak to może 10% sukcesu a 90% to dieta i przykładanie się do ćwiczeń  :Smile:

----------


## Jinka

ja też powolutku się odchudzam i zmierzam ku celowi  :Smile:

----------


## kajkan

Na pewno wspomogą odchudzanie jakieś zabiegi czy masaże. Ja sama teraz też chciałabym skorzystać z bezpłatnych konsultacji w Klinice Szafirowej jest to nowy szpital i otwarł się niedaleko gdzie mieszkam.
Zastanawiam się tylko na jakie zabiegi się zdecydować.
Słyszałam też, że warto się zainteresować suplementami ale myślę, że to tak z głową trzeba robić :Smile:

----------


## monika_golden

Brzmi znajomo?
Od jutra nie jem słodyczy! Zaczynam ćwiczyć i regularnie się odżywiać!
Ile razy udało Ci się dotrzymać takiego postanowienia, a ile razy kończyło się tylko na słowach?


Chcesz to zmienić? Zrzucić zbędne kilogramy, poczuć się lepiej we własnym ciele, ale masz słomiany zapał i potrzebujesz pomocy? Może wkrótce czeka Cię jakieś ważne wydarzenie, na którym chcesz wyglądać rewelacyjnie?
Zgłoś się do nowego programu!
Poszukujemy ludzi z całej Polski!

Pomożemy Ci dotrzymać postanowień, osiągnąć wymarzoną wagę i poczuć się lepiej. 

Pod okiem naszych specjalistów - trenerów i dietetyków - odzyskasz kontrolę nad swoim ciałem. Sprawimy, że Twoje ulubione ubrania znów będą na Ciebie pasować. Dzięki nam zaskoczysz partnera i rodzinę zgrabniejszą sylwetką lub powrotem do utraconej formy.

Zgłoszenie wyślij na adres: redakcja@goldenmedia.tv
Przyślij nam swoje zdjęcie, dane kontaktowe, a także kilka słów o sobie i dlaczego chcesz wziąć udział w programie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ze środków które wiem ,ze wpsomagają odchudzanie to są miezy innymi wcześniej wspomniane soki Curratio.Zawierają bardzo dużo błonnika ,500 ml soku zrobione jest z samych owoców i warzyw. Usprawnia przemianę materii a tym samym odchudzanie . Bo jak dobrze wiemy , gdy przemiana jest do niczego , to odchudzanie tez jest do niczego.

----------


## DER-MED.pl

Same tabletki odchudzające to niestety nie wszystko, dobrze wiemy że to tylko dodatek do całości diety,jej uzupełnienie. Podstawą będzie aktywność fizyczna,odpowiednio dobrana dieta i na to powinniśmy zwrócić szczególną uwagę,nie na suplementy,które w praktyce są droższe niż składniki,produkty diety czy karnet na siłownie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Soki Curratio są bardzo dobre na oczyszczanie ze złogów które zalegają nam na jelitach . Ja akurat miałam dietę 5 dniową . Soki same w sobie sa bardzo sycące , niepasteryzowane ,z krótką data ważności . Dodam jeszcze ,ze przez te wlasnie 5 dni bylam tylko na samych sokach nic inneg nie jadlam .

----------


## Aldo_nka

Podstawą każdej nawet najmniejszej redukcji masy ciała jest odpowiednia dieta. Nie ma cudów że będziemy jeść jeść i jeść a waga będzie spadać. Mi "znudziły się" moje krągłości i powiedziałam sobie dość chcę być zgrabna. Oczywiście nie jest łatwo ale odstawiłam słodycze które hymm bardzo lubi  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  i ograniczyłam ilość spożywanego jedzenia. Staram się jeść lekkie posiłki no i nie jem wieczorami. Piję sporo wody, staram się być aktywna fizycznie no i zainwestowałam w novoslim. Jestem w połowie drugiego miesiąca i mam już za sobą 5kg  :Smile:  . Mój cel to -15kg i mam nadzieje go zrealizować

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja również odchudzałam się przy wspomaganiu novoslimem no i fajnie schudłam. Jestem zadowolona. Polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Widzę , że wiele osób zaufało therm line fast , tym bardziej mnie to cieszy bo sama z tymi tabletkami  schudłam jakieś 7.5 kg przez 1,5 miesiąca i ie musiałam zbytnio wysilać się z ćwiczeniami  :Smile:  mega efekt !

----------


## Ewe_lina36

Ja swoją kuracje oparłam o diete siłownie i suplement Novoslim. To połączenie dało mega efekt. Suplement pomógł spalać tłuszcz a siłownia podkreśliła moje mięśnie. Po 3 miesiącach odstawiłam już suplement bo nie chce więcej chudnąć a na siłownie nadal chodzę bo pracuję nad kaloryferkirm :P i jędrną pupą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No myślę że warto sięgnąć po Novoslim. U mnie ten suplement również się sprawdził i skutecznie wspiera kurację odchudzającą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja stosowałam tabletki be slim 3. Bierze się je 3 razy dziennie w trakcie posiłku. Bardzo mi pomogły i nie miałam po nich efektu jojo. Biorąc tabletki, trzeba tylko uważać żeby nie odchudzały zbyt szybko, bo można sobie tym zaszkodzić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A stosowałas jakąs diete czy bralas same te tabletki be slim 3?

----------


## medynar

A ja polecam zdrową i zbilansowaną dietę  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja stosowałam jedynie Novoslim ze sklepu bionature.pl i mogę go polecić bo u mnie sprawdził się rewelacyjnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja stosowałam jedynie Novoslim ze sklepu bionature.pl i mogę go polecić bo u mnie sprawdził się rewelacyjnie


Tak to bardzo skuteczny suplement. Mi również pomógł w kuracji odchudzającej i osiągnięciu celu wagowego

----------


## fasola

Witaj, 

Ja stosowałam dietę 1200 kcal oraz zieloną kawę (oleofarm). 

Kilogramy spadły, metabolizm przyspieszyl, a zielona kawa została ze mną do dzisiaj

Polecam, bo czuję się wspaniale

----------


## rzaku

Kamill00s, też stosuje chociaż początki były sceptyczne. Jak zacząłem odchudzanie nie stosowałem niczego, później cierpiałem na dużą senność i zmęczenie i własnie mi therm line man w aptece poradziła, nie wierzyłem ale co miałem do stracenia jak przy maszynie w pracy usypiałem ;/ po 2 tygodniach faktycznie widziałem ogromny efekt energetycznym

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mogę się wypowiedzieć jedynie o Novoslim bo je przetestowałam i działają prawidłowo. Jednak należy pamiętać że to wspomagacz naszego odchudzania a nie suplement odchudzający

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli ma się sporo do zrzucenia to polecam suplement Novoslim. Skutecznie wspomaga i podkręca odchudzanie. Oczywiście zdrowa dieta i ruch to podstawa

----------


## medynar

Z pewnością sprawdzę, dzięki  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No faktycznie działa ten Novoslim działa. Stosuje od 2 miesięcy i jest rewelacyjnie

----------


## Marianka

No co Wy suplementy może i coś dają ale niszczą wątrobę.Nic nie zastąpi ruchu oraz odpowiedniej diety.Ja przed rozpoczęciem odchudzania wykonałam badanie Genetic Lab.Jak otrzymałam raport z badania poszłam z nim do trenera personalnego oraz dietetyk w celu ustalenia jak najzdrowszych i oczywiście skutecznych działań w stronę odchudzania.Zanim sięgniecie po takie środki poczytajcie sobie na geneticlab.com co jest najważniejsze przy odchudzaniu i jak się do tego przygotować.

----------


## doktorx

L-karnityna

----------


## medynar

L-karnityna naprawdę działa? Różne opinie słyszałam na jej temat

----------


## HolaOla

A ja uważam,ze tabletki to nie zabawa.Jeśli chce się schudnąć to tylko odpowiednio dobrana dieta oraz regularne treningi dadzą niezawodny efekt.Oczywiście aby wszystko odpowiednio spersonalizować należy pamiętać o wykonaniu odpowiedniego badania.Dobre jest badanie DNA genetic lab,z którego otrzymujemy wiele cennych wskazówek oraz informacji na temat naszego zdrowia oraz możliwości organizmu.Na stronie geneticlab.com można znaleźć wszelkie niezbędne informacje o badaniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie bierz leków na odchudzanie. Stosuj rozsądną dietę, może udaj się do dietetyka i ćwicz. To jest najważniejsze! Tylko pamnietaj o błonniku, o odpowiedniej ilości nabiału... Wszystko jest ważne. Ja póki nie poszłam do dietetyka cierpiałam na zaparcia.. brałam wtedy dicopeg żeby sobie pomóc. Lek się sprawdzał, działał, ale przez moją złą dietę problem pojawiał się ponownie.. Teraz już jest ok, bo jem własciwie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

oczywiście że rozsądna dieta to podstawa w skutecznym odchudzaniu :Smile:

----------


## anotherloveeeee

Ja stosowałam suplementy i na początku waga spadała, a potem wróciła wraz z efektem jo-jo. Także uważajcie, bo to odchudzanie może wyjść bokiem... zamiast tego lepiej postawić na regularne treningi i zbilansowany jadłospis. Obecnie nie tylko zwracam uwagę na to, co jem, ale także skąd pochodzi produkt - i tak warzywa biorę wyłącznie z lokalnego bazaru (bądź od lokalnego rolnika), a mięsa z wolnego wybiegu (Kiszeczka).

----------


## dziurex

od 3 miesięcy stosuję therm line man, zacząłem go brać bo mówiłem trenerowi że nie mam siły na ćwiczenia, więc polecił mi go ze względu na zawartość Garcini Kambodży i czystej kofeiny, widzę dużą poprawę, dwie tabletki dziennie i czuję się jak nowonarodzony.

----------


## chrapek

Witam do sprzedania Euthyrox 75 mikrogramów firmy MERCK.

Cena:
*
1 blister (25 tab.) 30 zł
1 opakowanie (50 tab.) 60 zł.
Przy zakupie większych ilości CENA DO NEGOCJACJI
*

Polska APTEKA, Długie daty przydatności 2018.05

Możliwość 
-Wysyłki z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości. 
-Odbioru osobistego
-Dojazdu do klienta na terenie Śląska

[SIZE]
*T4 w najbardziej uniwersalnej dawce 75 mg. Jeden z lepszych i najsilniejszych spalaczy tkanki tłuszczowej i do tego bardzo bezpieczny T4, idealny dla osób trenujących (kulturystów, sportowców gdzie ważny jest niski BF%) jak i tych co nie mają czasu na ćwiczenia.[/SIZE]
*

Udzielam rownież informacji dotyczących stosowania,dawkowania leku.

Zainteresowanych proszę o kontakt email, telefon , sms.
*tel. 796-892-176
email  iza.chrapek@interia.pl*

POZDRAWIAM

----------


## Inna

żeby zrzucić zbedne kg to moim zdaniem najlpesza jest odpowiednia dieta . Którą czywiscie powinno sie zaczac od oczyszczania organizmu > do tego typu rzeczy świetnie nadaje się dieta sokowa sokami Curratio . Ja np bardzo dobrze sie po nich czułam i przyspieszyło mi to przemianę materii

----------


## DyniowaPani

żadnych tabletek na odchudzanie . Moim zdaniem to jest najgorsza z możliwych rzeczy. Taka prawda. Ja tez stosowałam u siebie dietę sokową z tym że sokami Nuja, gdzie przy ich wytwarzaniu stosowana jest metoda cold press  :Wink:   I wgl to wiem, że tez dzieci moga pić te soki  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja bym nie ryzykowała jednak z farmakologią tylko zainwestowała w dobrego dietetyka. Dużo słyszałam o enel sporcie, że tam mają dobrych specjalistów i niedługo sie wybieram. raczej nie chciałabym pakowac w siebie jakichś tabletek, żeby schudnąć.

----------


## felicja

U mnie problem zaczął si w ciązy i po porodzie, dużo przytyłam i chociaż na początku szybko zbiłam wagę to potem szybko to wróciło z nawiązką, okzało się ze to zespół metaboliczny i duża szansa na cukrzycę, trzeba się było wziąć za siebie, ogarniczyłam słodkie a było z tym ciężko, dodatkowo zaczęłam się wspomagać chromem, bo on też obniża chęć na słodkie, a teraz chcę wypróbować też doppelhertz z morwą, piłam herbatkę z morwy ale to dla mnie jest straszne w smaku, musiałam dosładzać co się mijao z celem

----------


## pomellowe

Niestety złotego środka nie ma, a szkoda...Też wiele bym dała za takie cuda. Do dyspozycji pozostaje nam - Ciężka praca, samozaparcie, siłownia i suplementy. Chociaż na początku pewnie nie brzmi to ciekawie, to serio nie jest tak źle. Najgorszy jest początek. Jak już się przyzwyczaicie do diety, to same stwierdzicie że można tak normalnie funkcjonować. Ja na początku po prostu liczyłam kalorię i biegałam. Dopiero pod sam koniec diety dodałam spalacz tłuszczu i kompleks witamin. Kupowałam w sklepie Elite Sport Food

----------


## karollek

Dajcie spokój ze wspomagaczami! To naciąganie na kasę i psucie sobie zdrowia. Nic wam nie da takiego efektu jak zbilansowana dieta. Jeśli nie znacie się na rzeczy albo nie umiecie gotować to zamówcie catering i po sprawie. Ja sam korzystam z Happy Diet i po problemie.

----------


## jannewalerie

Jedynym środkiem który może pomóc w odchudzaniu są - silna wola i motywacja. Serio - nic więcej nie potrzebujecie Ograniczyłam słodycze, słodkie napoje i smażone potrawy. Do tego basen, trochę biegania, a latem - wczasy odchudzające w hotelu Zalesie Mazury. Odpoczynek , świeże powietrze i ruch - to lubię.

----------


## anetkab

Zielona herbata na przykład

----------


## Kinda

ja po prostu zastosowałam odpowiednia dietę a dokładnie sokowa sokami sportfoodsoki, które sa wyciskane metodą wysokociśnieniową coldpress  :Wink:

----------


## rysiek301

Cudownych preparatów nie ma. nie ma tabletki od której schudniemy raz na zawsze bez uszczerbku na zdrowiu. Proces odchudzania to proces złozony i realizowany na kilku płaszczyznach, dieta, ruch masaże. S ą oczywiście środki wspomagające te działania. Naturalne i podobno zdrowe. Jest też kwestia indywidualnych predyspozycji. Jeden organizm zareaguje dobrze a inny już nie. Należy pamiętać, że w sytuacji kiedy przyjmujemy takie środki stajemy się troche królikiem doświadczalnym.

----------


## zygmunt.korbacki

Chyba lepiej skonsultowac indywidualną dietę z dietetykiem, trzymać sie jej i uprawiać sport. Jakoś te środki wspomagające odchudzanie zawsze kojarzyły mi się z łykaniem chemii. Na stronie Przyjaznego Dietetyka można skorzystać z konsultacji przez internet - diety online, więc szczegóły ustala się bez wychodzenia z domu. Można ewentualnie zapytać specjalisty, co on sądzi na temat takich suplementów

----------

